# Visit visa renewal after 60 days



## Solberg

Hello folks,

Newbie here, both to the forum and to the region. Just relocated from London to AD, initially for 6 months, but we'll see how it goes. 

So, on to my question, which I'm sure has been covered elsewhere, but I couldn't see a recent/decent thread on it (sorry if I'm mistaken!).

The situation: me and my partner got in on a 30 day visit visa a couple of weeks back. For the time being we aim to renew for another 30 days, pending our employers back in the UK sorting out a more permanent solution.

My understanding is that , in lieu of a residence permit/visa, after 60 days we'll have to leave the country. But for the life of me I can't work out how long we need to leave for before we can come back. Can anyone shed any light on this?

For the record I'm a Norwegian national and the OH is Irish.

Cheers,
Solberg


----------



## Jynxgirl

With the uk passport, can do visa runs. Not sure on Norwegian passport but would think so. Did you get a visa on arrival? If you did, then you are part of the group that can get a 'visa on arrival'. Then you can enter and leave every 30 days either flying out or doing visa runs at the Oman border. There is a grey are of a ten day grace period so some people go every 40 days. the one time I left at 32 days over, I had to pay. This has been discussed a lot so a search will turn up a lot of info. 

Side note. Is illegal to work in the uae without a work visa. You have no rights and besides many other issues that can arrise, if they choose not to pay you, you can not say one word, as you are on the wrong side of the law and the police will throw you in jail for working illegally.... Have a friend who did independent installations of a sort, and got hosed for a months worth of work and 25,000dirhams. Can't say a thing.


----------



## Solberg

Jynxgirl said:


> With the uk passport, can do visa runs. Not sure on Norwegian passport but would think so. Did you get a visa on arrival? If you did, then you are part of the group that can get a 'visa on arrival'. Then you can enter and leave every 30 days either flying out or doing visa runs at the Oman border. There is a grey are of a ten day grace period so some people go every 40 days. the one time I left at 32 days over, I had to pay. This has been discussed a lot so a search will turn up a lot of info.
> 
> Side note. Is illegal to work in the uae without a work visa. You have no rights and besides many other issues that can arrise, if they choose not to pay you, you can not say one word, as you are on the wrong side of the law and the police will throw you in jail for working illegally.... Have a friend who did independent installations of a sort, and got hosed for a months worth of work and 25,000dirhams. Can't say a thing.


Thanks a lot Jynxgirl. I did get a visa on arrival, same legal status as UK passports AFAIK. Is there no minimum time you need to leave the country for? I'd have thought a day or so at least?

WRT to work I'm not employed by a UAE company, rather the client of our UK employers are a local company. So technically/if authorities ask we're here for business reasons. Essentially we're doing consulting work for a bank here, but salaried and employed in the UK. For the time being at least - there's talk of our company back home setting up shop here, but we'll see.

Anyway, off to bed!


----------



## Jynxgirl

If asked, you dont work here, as is illegal to work here without a work visa. If you are a consultant, then you have to set up in the free zone to get the proper visa to do that type of work here. So you are a tourist.... 

And tell your company is illegal to work here and do visa runs so they need to get their butt in gear and fix it.


----------



## Solberg

Roger that, thanks for the heads up. When they do get their finger out of the poop chute, does it take long to get work visas?

Questions, questions. I've tried looking on the official webpages but they are woeful to say the least.

Cheers,
S


----------



## Jynxgirl

Well, if you are in a consulant basis, then they can easily enough setup in the free zone, but they as a company will have to go through that process and from what have heard, can take a few weeks or so to finish all paperwork or if you are good and have all things needed that the free zone requests, can be a week to ten days. Look under the dubai thread for free zone company set ups. There has been some discussion on it. Once the company does that, then you will hand in your passport to get a visa issued working for that free zone. Once your passport is handed in and the visa process started then, you wont have to do any more visa runs, it usually takes a few weeks after you have done your medical to be completed.


----------



## Solberg

Thanks again, Jynxgirl. The corporate bods back in UK say they're on the case, but it could take a while. Meanwhile, I'm just a tourist. Right?


----------



## Solberg

Just got back from the GDRF offices. Kafkaesque to say the least, but when we finally found someone that spoke decent English and understood what we needed it wasn't too complicated. Next time I think we'll hop on a plane to Oman.

Overall the authorities could do with some brochures for people coming there stating where exactly to go in what order when.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Well, you are not 'really' suppose to be doing visa runs, they turn a blind eye to it at this point..... 

Glad you made it through your first run.


----------



## Solberg

Cheers!


----------

